# Hello y'all from Miami



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just took my maiden voyage on a newly customised SeaArk 1652 with f50 Yamaha and Minnkota Ulterra. Boat was beautifully done by my friend Ken N.
I am a recently retired physician who enjoys fly and flats fishing and bass fishing too.
Hope to see lots of Everglades park, Biscayne bay and near shorelines of Florida. Will post pics when I figure that out.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Welcome! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's the pics!!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Teal and grey is my favorite color combo; looks awesome!!!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

If you fish at night I can point you toward some really consistent tarpon fishing in Miami. Sweet skiff, too, by the way!


----------



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

Cronced said:


> If you fish at night I can point you toward some really consistent tarpon fishing in Miami. Sweet skiff, too, by the way!


Thanks.
As my boat skills improve I would live those tarpon tips!
I see you're holding a peacock bass. I love near the South Dade canals that hold loads of them.
Contact me anytime on my cell 305.975.5778


----------



## Chilibone99 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chilibone99 said:


> Thanks.
> As my boat skills improve I would live those tarpon tips!
> I see you're holding a peacock bass. I live near the South Dade canals that hold loads of them.
> Contact me anytime on my cell 305.975.5778


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice skiff you got! Happy to see another Miami guy on the forum


----------

